# A Sig For Dun



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Eh dunny, 

I finally got around to opening my PhotoShop for you kid. I threw this together kinda quickly...so if you don't like it - sorry. Hopefully you do though. I think it will fit in your signature nicely. It gets the job done IMO. Lemme know whathcu think bud.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Eh dunny,
> 
> I finally got around to opening my PhotoShop for you kid. I threw this together kinda quickly...so if you don't like it - sorry. Hopefully you do though. I think it will fit in your signature nicely. It gets the job done IMO. Lemme know whathcu think bud.


awww shit kid its sick!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Meant to reply earlier, sorry bro.

Me like. Nice presentation of text, simple and to the point. I like the format, and the thick border looks cool with the way you layed out the pics.


----------

